# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Argentina: la varroa tiene un nuevo enemigo

## Polinizaciones

*Se trata del Aluen CAP, un acaricida orgánico de uso apícola que permite prescindir de la aplicación de productos sintéticos sin perder potencial productivo. Además, el nuevo tratamiento puede utilizarse por décadas, ya que no genera resistencia y su producción es de bajo costo.*La varroa destructor se considera una de las mayores amenazas para la actividad apícola mundial. El nuevo tratamiento de origen orgánico Aluen CAP ofrece soluciones de la mano de los miembros de la Cooperativa de Trabajo Apícola Pampero Limitada, vinculada al programa Cambio Rural y formada por Técnicos del INTA Bordenave, ubicado en el sudoeste bonaerense.El Ingeniero Agrónomo Elián Tourn, Agente del Proyecto de Cambio Rural perteneciente al INTA Bordenave, destaca: Aluen CAP es la única formulación orgánica que existe en el mundo, que resulta efectiva en colmenas con gran desarrollo de cría y sin restricciones ambientales. Por otra parte, el profesional indica que su uso no requiere que las abejas lo consuman, evitando su intoxicación; al tiempo que disminuye de 5 a 1 las visitas necesarias para su aplicación, por lo que reduce en un 20% el consumo de combustible fósil en la producción apícola.La nueva formulación Aluen CAP fue presentada para la obtención de patente con aportes del Instituto Nacional de Asociatividad y Economía Social (Ministerio de Desarrollo Social de la Nación) y donaciones de los asociados.Además, la Cooperativa de Trabajo Apícola Pampero Ltda. tiene la autorización emitida por el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad y Calidad Agroalimentaria (SENASA), como laboratorio fabricante de productos veterinarios en convenio con Greefmayer S.R.L., Tres Arroyos, hasta que el Consejo Apícola Provincial (CAP) posea un lugar habilitado y propio. A su vez, están avanzadas las gestiones para la autorización del producto en SENASA, última instancia necesaria para el inicio de la producción.A su vez, la iniciativa se desarrolla con el acompañamiento del Laboratorio de Estudios Apícolas de la Universidad Nacional del Sur y el Laboratorio de Artrópodos de la Universidad Nacional de Mar del Plata.Resumen técnico para el tratamiento con Aluen CAP:
* Requiere una sola aplicación y supera eficacias del 95%, aún en colonias con gran desarrollo de cría.
* Es orgánico y no contamina la miel, aún si se lo utiliza en plena mielada.
* No genera resistencia, ya que se trata de una molécula presente naturalmente en todos los seres vivos.
* No posee restricciones ambientales para su aplicación, actuando en un rango de 10 a 40 ºC.
* No interfiere en el desarrollo de la cría y la abeja adulta.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: Argentina: aumenta el precio de la miel Argentina: buenos precios no rentabilizan al sector Artículo: Nuevo gobierno tiene posibilidad de triplicar exportaciones peruanas en próximos cinco años La sarna: El peor enemigo de la vicuña El enemigo número uno de los campesinos (FAO)

----------

